# New to CO2 Systems



## alxnguyn (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and I was wondering what I should do about a pressurized CO2 system. I currently do not have one and I am using Flourish Excel as a form of carbon for the plants. However, I feel that this will not suffice because I have two tanks which are 55G and 75G, so I can tell that the constant usage will cost a lot of money over time. I have been researching and I have found the parts to a pressurized CO2 system. Is this a good one? Please help! Thanks in advance.

I found all the parts on http://co2-canisters.com :

A JBJ CO2 Regulator which includes:

Regulator with Dual Gauges
Needle Valve
Solenoid
Bubble Counter
Check Valve










An Aqua Medic Circular CO2 Reactor









A 20lb. CO2 Canister w/ Brass Valve









Also, I plan on getting CO2-Proof Tubing.
This is what I have so far for the system. Are there any missing parts to it and do I need anything? I know I need a drop checker which I plan on getting off of eBay. Besides that, is there anything void from this setup or is there anything wrong with it? Also, I plan on using a system for both of my tanks, so how would I set up a system where I could use one tank for both tanks? And for the CO2 tank, where could I possibly be able to refill it?
Please remember that I am totally new to CO2 systems, thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi alxnguyn,

I see you are new, welcome to APC! There is a problem with the link you provided; it goes to http://cateringandleisure.com/portfolio/index.php. Please correct it or delete it. Thank you.


----------



## alxnguyn (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you and sorry about that; I corrected it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi alxnguyn,

I am not a fan of "copper" around CO2; basically because moisture and CO2 can form carbonic acid and copper is easily corroded. Copper is also a very "soft" metal and threads / fittings can be stripped more easily. Brass is a much stronger material, with a higher corrosion resistance. I would suggest the Milwaukee as a much better alternative, especially if you ever need service support or parts.


----------



## alxnguyn (Oct 29, 2010)

This Milwaukee, perhaps?
http://co2-canisters.com/contents/en-us/p824.html
This model does not come with a check valve so I would have to get one as well, right?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi alxnguyn,

The only complaint I typically hear about the Milwaukee system, is the needle valve does not always hold a steady flow. Let's allow some other members to weigh in on this and see what they say?


----------



## alxnguyn (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes thank you! What about the other parts above? Do they seem suitable? Oh, what about the shared system for two tanks? Thank you.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

"Bump" for some input by Milwaukee users!


----------



## alxnguyn (Oct 29, 2010)

This is all so very confusing.. 
Can you explain to me some things?
Should I use a canister filter or a HOB filter?
Is activated carbon a good or bad thing?
For the CO2 system, which brands for each part would you personally recommend? It doesn't have to be Milwaukee; I just want to know a good setup in general.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

alxnguyn,
Its good to see someone so hungry for information. These forums have a lot of threads started by people who have had these same questions. Please search them and google the answers to your questions. Each of these questions have very long and "grey" answers, no one answer fits all hobbyists. As for all thing hobby, people have spent and can spend a lot of time writing about these questions. This stuff is out there, go find it.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Also I bought the milwaukee setup. My milwaukee needle valve will be the next thing I research and replace. The regulator and solenoid have been good to me so far, but the needle valve is a PITA. It is a bad excuse for a needle valve, but the cost for the setup got the CO2 in under wifey radar and adding a new needle valve will get in under the radar too. Ahh, the cost of doing business. 
Regards


----------



## alxnguyn (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry for the redundant questions. Thank you for the input on the Milwaukee! So if I were to get it, I would probably need to get a better needle valve, I see. Thanks!


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

alxnguyn said:


> Should I use a canister filter or a HOB filter?


HOB will degas CO2 much faster than canister, bad for plants but good for fish. So the suggestion is to have canister running when you inject CO2, and HOB when CO2 and lights are off. 


alxnguyn said:


> Is activated carbon a good or bad thing?


activated carbon will absorb minerals/nutrition you dose into the tank.


alxnguyn said:


> For the CO2 system, which brands for each part would you personally recommend? It doesn't have to be Milwaukee; I just want to know a good setup in general.


the best one is a DIY one. you can follow this thread to get more info
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/73351-new-co2.html
I had a Milwaukee myself, needle valve had always been a PITA for me as well. and I accidentally blew the outlet gauge one day, that triggered me to dive into regulators and needle valve. to minimize the cost, I decided to retrofit my old Milwaukee instead of getting all new parts, because solenoide and bubble counters were working just fine. 
and here is my retrofitted Milwaukee. Milwaukee regulator was swapped out with a Harris 2-stage regulator, then a Swagelok metering valve was placed in between regulator and solenoide.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator - $90 shipped and like it. No problems at all.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey, 

I have the JBJ in your picture, but mine is several years old, so the construction might have changed. Probably not, but you never know. I only mention this because Seattle Aquarist has a good point. I think mine is all brass. Seems like the bubble counter that came with them, that I don't use, was all copper. Anyway, I haven't had any trouble with it.

You show a picture of a 20lb CO2 tank. I have a 5lb for my 75gal and it lasts months. 

I have never used the CO2 diffuser you have posted, so sorry I can't comment.

Good luck!
Ben


----------

